# New Guppies



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Got two new male guppies for my tank this weekend. They live with 6 neon tetras an assassin snail and an untold number of bonus snails. They seem to stick together, more like one likes to stick with the other. Is it normal for male guppies to hang out like this? They aren't fighting it just seems like the one doesn't want to leave the others side. Just curious


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

They always do that, seem to follow another. 

When I had a few, it seemed it changed up though.. Don't think its anything to do with dominance.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

My 2 males always hang out together. They even swim with the females together. It is normal for males to be together. Mine have no problems at all.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Guppy males without a few females is a site too sad to contemplate. You need to make them a present of a few females and they in turn will make you presents of lots of guppy fry which either make a fine live food for your tetras or lots of pretty guppy to fill your tanks.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

ArtyG said:


> Guppy males without a few females is a site too sad to contemplate. You need to make them a present of a few females and they in turn will make you presents of lots of guppy fry which either make a fine live food for your tetras or lots of pretty guppy to fill your tanks.


My mom did this. She used to sell them by the hundreds.

But you'd need quite a few females? 1m:2f?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

ionix said:


> My mom did this. She used to sell them by the hundreds.
> 
> But you'd need quite a few females? 1m:2f?


Not at all;all you need is one! And a bit of patience: you save the babies and grow a dozen or so females from the first spawn. Suddenly you are a big time guppy rancher. Try to acquire a female from a line of fancy guppies with large 2" females. Petsmart always has some excellent fancy gupps for low prices that are large, robust and breed true to their colors.


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

everything I have read says you need the 2:1 ratio for two reasons. 1) If there are more males they will fight over the female leading to beat up or dead males. 2) If there are too few females they will be relentlessly chased to death by the males. Either I see this as a bad option. Also I don't have the luxury of infinite space to raise uncheck breeding... thus two pretty males for now and maybe adding a third. Thanks for the input though


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

AquaAggie said:


> everything I have read says you need the 2:1 ratio for two reasons. 1) If there are more males they will fight over the female leading to beat up or dead males. 2) If there are too few females they will be relentlessly chased to death by the males. Either I see this as a bad option. Also I don't have the luxury of infinite space to raise uncheck breeding... thus two pretty males for now and maybe adding a third. Thanks for the input though


Not a problem. That's why I suggested getting your self a strong 2" female which will easily endure the passions of a few one inch males. You can let the babies feed the other tank dwellers or you can save a few. Check Craig's list for a second tank . You can make this happen!


----------

